# Fat loss and AAS..Let's talk about! (Is there some real truth?)



## Vision (Jul 30, 2016)

Fat loss and AAS..Let's talk about! (Is there some real truth)

*Over the years there's been massive debates, and of lately there's been some discussions in many of the panels in regards to AAS and fat loss..Some in the gear world populace are advocating that there's "no such thing", or AAS don't burn fat..

So, let's discuss this... (AAS only, no stims or bata's,or GH)

*​Now, you're gonna hear mix reviews on this.. However, I have seen enough evidence that supports AAS having,creating a environment/platform for fat burning..DIET without a doubt is crucial, and the pivotal player..However, there is real science behind fat loss and AAS, but please don't put all your money on it soley as an effective combatant..But nonetheless AAS is effective!

AAS that are seen/reconized on the high/or moderate androgenic scale will in fact promote/increase lypolysis..Thus andros have a higher binding affinity to AR's..

FYI; Androgen receptors are found throughout cellular groups, as well as FAT and muscle cell/groups, now we know that they initiate a response on AR's in muscle cells to promote size/growth, at the same given time they will have a cascade of effects on other cells and AR's found therein fat cells inducing activity/burning..

Higher/more potent the androgen binds to the androgen receptors, the greater the lipolytic response will be on adipose tissue (brown or white)...

Now lets also take into great consideration AR upregulation with the presence of androgens, more AR sites throughout targeting tissue..,There's a vast amount of activity in which a complex interplay between activation and inactivation mechanisms and signaling between cell groups, what People need to remember that hormones are "chemical messengers" that rely messages to cells that display specific receptors for each hormone and respond to the signaling..Depending on the compounds and the individuals metabolization ratio the hormone can/may make changes directly to a cell, by changing the genes that are activated, or by making changes indirectly to a cell by stimulating other signaling pathways inside a specific cell group that is effected and effect other processes, thus this can "initiate" an intracellular cascade of events.. So, the notion that fat loss is NOT presence, and to mitigate that AAS don't posses any fat loss properties is absurd...

So, yes AAS may assist with fat loss, however don't expect miracles and it's advised to have a lower body fat% by diet to expect to see more fat loss effects, but its not crucial..Have your macro's dialed in with your AAS intake, cardio ,and anything is possible, we've seen amazing things happen in this lifestyle.. 

There's an abundance of clinical research and peer-reviewed data that strongly supports testosterone (and other AAS) fat reducing actions and its preventative impact on adipocyte generation...As AAS (especially Testosterone) acts both in the breakdown of existing fat tissue and to hinder pre-adipocytes from maturing.

This is where some AAS began you accure theer reputation, or spin a myth (winstrol) at promoting fat loss, and achieve lower body fat,cuts..With this said, there's some truth behind winstrol and cuts, but not directly!

Share you thoughts and experience with this!

__________________________________________________ _______________________________

Testosterone therapy in hypogonadal men results in sustained and clinically meaningful weight loss

Abstract

*WHAT IS ALREADY KNOWN ABOUT THIS SUBJECT:

Hypogonadism is associated with increased fat mass and reduced muscle mass, which contributes to obesity and health risks, such as cardiovascular disease.Testosterone treatment of hypogonadal men improves muscle mass and reduces fat mass; however, many of these studies are of short duration.Thus, the long-term effects of testosterone on body anthropometry are not known.

WHAT THIS STUDY ADDS:

Long-term testosterone treatment of hypogonadal men, up to 5 years duration, produced marked and significant decrease in body weight, waist circumference and body mass index. Hypogonadism contributes to reduced muscle mass and increased adiposity.Testosterone treatment ameliorates loss of muscle mass and reduces fat accumulation associated with hypogonadism. In this study, we evaluated the long-term effects of normalizing testosterone (T) levels in hypogonadal men on anthropometric parameters. Open-label, single-center, cumulative, prospective registry study of 261 men (32-84 years, mean 59.5 ? 8.4 years, with T levels ***8804;12 nmol L-1 [mean: 7.7 ? 2.1]). Among the 261 men on T treatment, we followed up on 260 men for at least 2 years, 237 for 3 years, 195 for 4 years and 163 for at least 5 years. Subjects received parenteral T undecanoate 1000 mg every 12 weeks after an initial interval of 6 weeks. Body weight (BW), waist circumference (WC) and body mass index (BMI) were measured at baseline and yearly after treatment with T. BW decreased from 100.1 ? 14.0 kg to 92.5 ? 11.2 kg and WC was reduced from 107.7 ? 10.0 cm to 99.0 ? 9.1 cm. BMI declined from 31.7 ? 4.4 m kg-2 to 29.4 ? 3.4 m kg-2. All parameters examined were statistically significant vs. baseline and vs. the previous year over 5 years, indicating a continuous weight loss (WL) over the full observation period. The mean per cent WL was 3.2 ? 0.3% after 1 year, 5.6 ? 0.3%, after 2 years, 7.5 ? 0.3% after 3 years, 9.1 ? 0.3% after 4 years and 10.5 ? 0.4% after 5 years. The data obtained from this uncontrolled, observational, registry study suggest that raising serum T to normal physiological levels in hypogonadal men produces consistent loss in BW, WC and BMI. These marked improvements were progressive over the 5 years of the study.


KEYWORDS:

Testosterone, obesity, waist circumference, weight loss

PMID: 24163704 [PubMed] PMCID: PMC3799011 Free PMC Article

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/arti...03-0073-f1.jpg
















*


----------

